# Trouble since updating to IE9



## aka Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently upgraded to IE9 and I've noticed that when I click on the checkmark to go to the first new message in a thread, it no longer works.  Sometimes it even takes me back to the first message if it was started recently eventhough I've already read some of the messages.

Do I need to make any changes in my settings?

I participate on several forums, and this does not seem to be a problem with them.

I've tried logging out each time and then logging back in, but that doesn't help either.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 4, 2011)

There have been no changes to the BBS in many moons, and unfortunately I dont know of any other reports of this coming from IE9 users (I also use it without any noticable change)

might be a cookie issue however, have you tried deleting yours and creating a new one?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 4, 2011)

I upgraded to IE9 and ran into a bunch of wierd things.  For example, if I highlighted a section of text like you might do to copy it into a reply it would mess up the rest of the screen. When I clicked on the Search link in the bar at the top of the BBS it would drop down but would be solid gray.  No search box, no words.

The problems were not unique to TUG, they were on nearly every site I visit.  Yahoo mail shows messages such as Done in an orange box after you send the email.  With IE9 the orange box was there but no words.

I gave up on IE9 and went back to IE8.  No more problems.  If Microsoft gets the bugs out of IE9 I might try it again.  Or I'll start using Firefox more, I seldom have any problems with it.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2011)

I loaded IE9, promptly locked up my computer. Restarted, computer worked fine on Firefox- tried IE9 again- again computer locked up. Repeated using Chrome- went to IE9 and it locked again. I did a system restore (it's in your accessories program) back to before installing IE9 and never looked back.

Jim Ricks


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 4, 2011)

You don't have to do a system restore to remove IE9.  There is a link on the Updates page to revert back to the previous version, which in my case was IE8.

You can find the revert instruction on the Microsoft web site, at this link.  The instructions refer to IE9 Beta, but it works for the released version.  I had to restart the computer after the process was complete but a restore was not necessary.


----------



## Elli (Aug 4, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> There have been no changes to the BBS in many moons, and unfortunately I dont know of any other reports of this coming from IE9 users (I also use it without any noticable change)
> 
> might be a cookie issue however, have you tried deleting yours and creating a new one?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


Brian, I do have the same problem in that it doesn't take me to the first new post, but older ones. I didn't report it, as I thought it was my computer.  It is annoying, but I can always go to the last post and then scroll up.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for everybody's suggestions.

I have cleared cookies several times and that didn't solve the problem.

I tried following the directions to uninstall IE9 but it's not listed as an installed update like the instructions said.  

Oh well, guess I will have to live with it.

I'm definitely regretting updating to IE9.  Live and learn.


----------



## shorts (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm also having the same problem as Julie ... definetly annoying but have just been dealing with it. Makes checking new posts take a little more time so sometimes the messages time out before I can get through them all  but it is what it is I guess. TUG is the only forum I have the problem with.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just checked to see what version of IE I have.  It is IE9.  Do not have any problems.  Is uninstall, reinstall an option?

George


----------

